# Scritches: In your face!



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Roo's favorite way of asking for scritches is to put her face up to my face. (These were taken with my webcam so they're not the best resolution, but they were so cute I had to share them.)




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

aweee. 

it's funny. ama will only except scritches if she is sitting on my shoulder. 

lol. our lutinos are odd.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Roo only accepts them when she's on my chest. Or my keyboard, getting in the way of my attempts at typing.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, so cute. Mine all like to sit on my chest to get scritches too. Quinn does the same thing, he likes his head or beak to be against my lips to get scritches. He also likes his beak rubbed, the little weirdo!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Roo likes her beak rubbed too. One time the vet buffed her beak with his little dremel tool, and it seriously looked like she was in a trance of bliss. So weird.


----------



## Fweet (Apr 9, 2012)

Hahaa, blissed-out beak-buffing. Bless her 
Elwood had a knotted rope that he'd reverse up to then rub the back of his head slowly until he was almost in a trance. You couldn't look at him while he was doing it though or he'd stop &hiss; it was a private moment. Bum-rubbing on his bell was a different matter, that was a joyful, loud & very public thing. 
He also struck up a friendship with a crushed velvet curtain, rubbing his beak on the soft cloth as he climbed up & down, murmuring loving noises to it.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Fweet said:


> Hahaa, blissed-out beak-buffing. Bless her
> Elwood had a knotted rope that he'd reverse up to then rub the back of his head slowly until he was almost in a trance. You couldn't look at him while he was doing it though or he'd stop &hiss; it was a private moment. Bum-rubbing on his bell was a different matter, that was a joyful, loud & very public thing.
> He also struck up a friendship with a crushed velvet curtain, rubbing his beak on the soft cloth as he climbed up & down, murmuring loving noises to it.


sounds like you've got quite the bird. LOL


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Jack will accept scritches on his terms only....when I'm typing on my keyboard or hand on my mouse, he'll nibble a finger nail and then put his head under. It's a very subtle hint. LOL. But he also does what Roo does and will come to my chin and start bumping me or something


----------



## unrequeited (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol Kupo wants scratches most when he is sitting behind my head where I can't see/reach him lol he starts off on my shoulder and slowly inches behind my head as if I won't notice  little guy hasn't figured out yet that that doesn't quite work. He also likes his beak/ceremony rubbed and his crop/ under his bottom beak. It gives me the heebie jeebies to feel his beak end but he likes it so much I do it anyways. Oh the things we do for our fids lol


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

LOL that's cute. My Sunny bows his head to ask for scritches, but he doesn't seem to understand that I can't actually give him scritches if he isn't within arm's length. So he'll bow his head, like, at the other end of the sofa, then get mad and hiss at me if I try to come closer.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Sunny sounds like a character and a half. Jack WAS like that. Now he's getting to be a monster


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Awww. Sunny is my crotchety old man (eighteen!). He is actually a very sweet bird, but like most stubborn men, he will only accept shows of affection on his terms.  But, it's a nice balance to the Roo-monster, who is all "OMG I MUST BE IN YOUR FACE!!!!" the ENTIRE time she is out. I don't think I'd have enough energy for two like that.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

GOsh, ain't that the truth. Darn, stubborn man birds! haha. Sunny and Roo are like my Jack and Nemo. Nemo has to be up in your face 24/7. This bird just goes nuts if left in the cage (he's my disabled baby) and will go to great lengths to get out. We leave the top door open for the other birds, well little Nemo strengthed his legs and even missing his few toes can make it to the door and LAUNCH himself out. He's terrible. haha. But Jack will accept (demand) scratches on his own terms only. If i misread his terms, boy do i get it!


----------



## Harvey (Apr 6, 2012)

That's so cute. I hope Harvey will let me do this one day (still early days yet I know)


----------



## LeopardPrintBee (Nov 22, 2011)

enigma731 said:


> Awww. Sunny is my crotchety old man (eighteen!). He is actually a very sweet bird, but like most stubborn men, he will only accept shows of affection on his terms.  But, it's a nice balance to the Roo-monster, who is all "OMG I MUST BE IN YOUR FACE!!!!" the ENTIRE time she is out. I don't think I'd have enough energy for two like that.


Lol! Gertie is the same! If she's out on us she MUST get attention! She will chase hands for cuddles, or push herself in to your face. She will also try to preen us a lot, which is fine but it doesn't half bloody hurt sometimes! Especially if I forget I have chapped lips and I don't notice her about to "helpfully" rip it off. and if we do dare ignore her, she starts this quick, but painless biting and screeching 

And Sunny sounds stubborn in a very cute way!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

LOL yes, Sunny is very stubborn. So is Roo, though. She beats up your ear if you dare to have her on your shoulder and try to do something other than give her 100% of your attention.


----------



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

Aww, so cute <3
My birds are very finicky on when and where I can give them scritches. If they don't want me to or if it isn't on the right place on the sofa, they give me quite an attitude.


----------



## BasilBowie (Apr 17, 2012)

Those pictures are cute! 

My Basil would butt her head on your hand to ask for scritches. Or you could offer them my rubbing your index finger and thumb together.

Bowie used to use his rawhide bone (a toy he came with when I inherited him) and eventually warmed up to using my toes, which can be quite difficult at times!! It's only in the past 2 years that he'll sneak up on my hand and put his head down. He likes to be scritched, but I can't let him see me look at him while I do it. He's an adorable little freak!! lol


----------



## JessieBlanket (Feb 20, 2012)

Kuno will nibble on my fingernail when he's out of the cage. When he's in the cage he'll rub the top of his head on the cage bars to let us know it's okay to give him scritches.


----------

